# pensieri randomici



## sab1971

Buongiorno a tutti.

Vorrei che qualcuno mi aiutasse a capire qual è l'esatta definizione di questa espressione, che mi sembra di aver sentito svariate volte.
Io la interpreto come la tendenza della mente a vagare per associazioni libere, ma non ne sono troppo sicura... E secondo voi è corretto utilizzarla in un contesto di registro medio alto (un testo divulgativo in cui si parla di psicologia e neuroscienze?)

Grazie mille.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Una lettura molto istruttiva

http://tomsblog.it/robertobuonanno/2010/04/14/randomico-*lennesimo-neologismo-che-riempie-la-bocca*/



> Non sono un talebano della Crusca, ma certamente preferisco usare  l’italiano il più possibile. Spesso la nostra lingua ha il difetto di  essere prolissa. Ecco perché mi stupisco quando, pur essendoci una  parola italiana breve e semplice con lo stesso significato, ci  s’incaponisca a preferire l’inglese. O, peggio, neologismi spaghetti  english come “randomico”.
> La protagonista dello *strafalcione* questa volta è un’esperta di  marketing di Radio 24 che partecipa a un’interessante trasmissione nel  fine settimana. Interessante finché, ovviamente, non aprono bocca gli  esperti.
> *La tizia ha citato la parola “randomico” probabilmente perché riempie la  bocca più di “casuale” e aiuta a darti più arie da genio del marketing*.



Se avessi scritto io l'articolo, avrei detto esattamente le stesse cose.


----------



## sab1971

Sì, è presumibile che si tratti di un neologismo, e sorvolo sulla sua bruttezza... Pensandoci bene, l'esatta traduzione di "random thoughts" dovrebbe essere "pensieri sparsi". Io avevo dato a randomico un'altra eccezione: in pratica, l'avevo considerato un sinonimo di "erratico"...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Sab  

Non hai una frase completa in cui calare questi "pensieri"? Forse riusciremmo a qualificarli più facilmente. 
"Pensieri casuali", ad esempio, non potrebbe funzionare?


----------



## sab1971

Certo Anja.
Si tratta di una traduzione dall'inglese, ma volutamente ho posto il quesito in questo forum.

Premetto che si sta parlando di "ruminazione ossessiva", ovvero della tendenza patologica a rimuginare in maniera eccessiva sulle cose (per intendersi, quel fenomeno a cui spesso ci si riferisce con un espressione tratta dal gergo dei carpentieri )...

Ecco qua:
*"Quandola mente si mette a vagabondare ci sono individui che riescono più omeno a dare una direzione al flusso dei propri pensieri e altricapaci di **perdersi totalmente in pensieri randomici**.Maggior controllo si riuscirà a esercitare sull'erraticità dellamente, maggiore sarà la nostra capacità di sottrarci alla correntedei pensieri e di tornare **al 'qui e ora'."*


----------



## longplay

Forse "random thought" è un termine 'tecnico' in psicopatologia?


----------



## Sempervirens

sab1971 said:


> Certo Anja.
> Si tratta di una traduzione dall'inglese, ma volutamente ho posto il quesito in questo forum.
> 
> Premetto che si sta parlando di "ruminazione ossessiva", ovvero della tendenza patologica a rimuginare in maniera eccessiva sulle cose (per intendersi, quel fenomeno a cui spesso ci si riferisce con un espressione tratta dal gergo dei carpentieri )...
> 
> Ecco qua:
> *"Quando la mente si mette a vagabondare ci sono individui che riescono più o meno a dare una direzione al flusso dei propri pensieri e altri capaci di **perdersi totalmente in pensieri randomici**. Maggior controllo si riuscirà a esercitare sull'erraticità della mente, maggiore sarà la nostra capacità di sottrarci alla corrente dei pensieri e di tornare **al 'qui e ora'."*



Ciao ! Corbezzoli! Mi sembra già un fatto eccezionale che uno possa discernere le categorie del pensiero altrui! E mi chiedo come uno possa riuscire a fare tal cosa, poiché presumo che ci siano difficoltà, se non impossibilità, nel fare questo. Il tutto poi seguito da prescrizioni!  

Mah, pensieri randomici (pensieri a _random_?) potrebbe essere reso con un altrettanto oscuro e maccheronico " pensieri *a*missili". No,scherzo!  mah, casuale, a casaccio...

Saluti


----------



## sab1971

Per Longplay:
no, sinceramente non credo. Ma forse questa sarebbe una questione da approfondire sul forum Italian-English.

Comunque, tornando ai miei pensieri randomici: penso che alla fine opterò per una perifrasi. Neanche l'alternativa "*pensieri in fuga*" mi convince molto...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Sab 

Secondo me, nel tuo caso, "randomici" significa "_a casaccio_" (più che "a caso"), per cui, proverei così:

"Quando la mente inizia a vagabondare, alcuni individui riescono, in qualche modo, ad incanalare il flusso dei propri pensieri, mentre altri possono perdersi completamente in pensieri sorti _alla rinfusa_. La capacità di sottrarci alla corrente dei nostri pensieri e tornare al "qui e adesso" sarà  tanto maggiore quanto più grande sarà il controllo esercitato sull'erraticità mentale." 

Potrebbe andare bene?


----------



## sab1971

Ottima la tua traduzione, Anja. Grazie!

Tuttavia quel "sorti alla rinfusa" non mi sembra appropriato, perché la questione non è come sorgano i pensieri, ma dove si dirigano (concetto che hai reso alla perfezione nella prima parte utilizzando il verbo incanalare).

In questo momento ho un'illuminazione: che ne dite di *pensieri senza meta*?


----------



## longplay

Credo che si sia di mezzo, come già osservato da qualcuno, una 'concatenazione' (associazione) di pensieri senza "fine"; nei soggetti che non sanno controllare
il processo, si rilevano spesso delle patologie psichiche, mi sembra (non perdiamo di vista il testo originario) Suggerirei, modestamente e con tutte le cautele,
di muovere verso "associazione incontrollata di pensieri" o analoghe espressioni, senza romanzare la cosa.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sab 

Perdonami, ma temo di non avere capito perché "sorti alla rinfusa" dovrebbe rimandare al modo in cui sorgono i pensieri.  
Forse la mia è solo una questione di "logica", ma i pensieri, prima di poter essere incanalati a dovere, o poter vagare alla rinfusa, devono pur "nascere", "sorgere" ...

" ... altri (individui) possono perdersi completamente (seguendo l'onda) di pensieri _che sorgono _alla rinfusa." 

Ma aspetta sicuramente altri suggerimenti.


----------



## longplay

Ripeto: non dimentichiamo che il nocciolo del problema è il saper "tornare al "QUI e ADESSO". Se uno non ne è capace, penso che possano essere dolori..!


----------



## sab1971

Forse ci siamo un po' incartati nella discussione...

Torniamo al punto di partenza: abbiamo deciso che "pensieri randomici" è un'espressione inappropriata, oltre che brutta. Tutto nasce dal fatto che io avevo considerato randomico come un termine di uso comune nell'italiano e, soprattutto, come un sinonimo di erratico.
L'intervento di Paul mi ha illuminato su entrambi gli aspetti: randomico è un calco dall'inglese, e dunque "pensieri randomici" non è nient'altro che una traduzione maccheronica di "random thoughts", che in italiano si dovrebbe rendere (almeno credo) con "pensieri sparsi", "pensieri in libertà", o qualcosa del genere.


Apprezzo molto la versione di Anja, ma per rendere l'idea del controllo, della "direzione" del pensiero (presente esplicitamente nel testo originale inglese che voi, ovviamente, non avete sott'occhio) "pensieri senza meta" mi sembra più azzeccata di "pensieri sorti alla rinfusa". Tutto qua!

Mi scuso, se avessi saputo di suscitare un tale polverone avrei proposto il thread direttamente nel forum bilingue! 

Comunque, grazie a tutti quelli che fin qui hanno partecipato (altro anglismo) al brainstorming!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Il thread può essere spostato nel forum inglese/italiano ma a quel punto ci serve la frase originale in inglese di partenza.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sab,  

Scusami ... non cambierà sostanzialmente le cose, ma, se noti, l'inizio della frase parla di mente che se ne va a zonzo _per entrambe le categorie di individui _e, secondo me, entrambe le nostre categorie hanno, inizialmente, pensieri alla rinfusa (o senza meta o casuali), sennonché i primi hanno la capacità di incanalare correttamente i propri pensieri che, di conseguenza, non risultano più alla rinfusa, mentre gli altri, si perdono nel marasma di pensieri che continuano a scorrere alla rinfusa. 

Per questo motivo, non porrei tanto l'accento sulla tipologia di pensieri quanto sul fatto che alcuni individui hanno, alla fine, pensieri "organizzati", gli altri ... no.  
E', in altre parole, il concetto che suggerisce anche LP  nel suo ultimo post, credo.


----------



## sab1971

Caro Paul, cara Anja, cari tutti,

a questo punto non credo valga la pena di aprire il thread sul forum inglese/italiano. Il concetto, alla fine, è abbastanza chiaro. Mi avete fornito degli ottimi spunti e alcune valide soluzioni, ma considerato che alla fine sta a me decidere il da farsi, non mi sembra giusto costringere gli altri a spremersi le meningi su una questione così capziosa.
Il mio dubbio iniziale è stato chiarito, ed è quello che conta. Sulla soluzione definitiva da dare alla frase rifletterò ancora un poco, tenendo in considerazione i vari suggerimenti e, soprattutto, cercando di non "perdermi in un marasma di pensieri disorganizzati".


----------



## Anja.Ann

... _ riserva un pensiero _anche a noi ... per aggiornarci sulla versione definitiva!   
Ciao!


----------



## longplay

sab1971 said:


> Caro Paul, cara Anja, cari tutti,
> 
> a questo punto non credo valga la pena di aprire il thread sul forum inglese/italiano. Il concetto, alla fine, è abbastanza chiaro. Mi avete fornito degli ottimi spunti e alcune valide soluzioni, ma considerato che alla fine sta a me decidere il da farsi, non mi sembra giusto costringere gli altri a spremersi le meningi su una questione così capziosa.
> Il mio dubbio iniziale è stato chiarito, ed è quello che conta. Sulla soluzione definitiva da dare alla frase rifletterò ancora un poco, tenendo in considerazione i vari suggerimenti e, soprattutto, cercando di non "perdermi in un marasma di pensieri disorganizzati".



Per non dire degli altri che ti hanno pazientemente risposto, che fosse una possibile traduzione di "random thought" era suggerito al post 6! Ciao.


----------

